# '06 650 Brute Force fuel leak



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Any one have a leak on the fuel assy above the tank? On the left side of assy there are 4 screws and a fuel line coming out ? I think there is a rubber diafram can it be replaced or do you have to replace this part #51023 51023-0013 TAP-ASSY,FUEL $67.61


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3103 <<<<<Same problem. I have looked at one ,you should be able to rebuild it ....I think


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3103 <<<<<Same problem. I have looked at one ,you should be able to rebuild it ....I think


LOL, Same Bike.....

Thanks Dad:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

As for rebuilding, we've yet to locate the "Guts" for that peice, or even a digram or parts no.s for them. Found several on E-Bay tho


----------

